# TTXGP - World's First Zero Carbon Grand Prix



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

I think this is exciting!!

http://www.ttxgp.com/

I met these guys a month ago:
http://www.ttxgp.com/index_nav.php?page=electric_motorsport


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

race article:
http://www.iomtt.com/News/2009/06/12/Barber-wins-historic-first-TTXGP.aspx

Sulby Speed trap times
Position No. Name Machine Speed Trap (mph) 
1 12 Rob Barber 2009 AGNI X01 97.800
2 18 Thomas Schoenfelder 2009 XXL Racing Team 106.500
3 16 James McBride 2009 ManTTx 99.100
4 11 Roy Richardson 2009 Brammo 83.200
5 26 Mark Buckley 2009 Brammo 85.500
6 1 Thomas Montano 2009 Mission Motors 88.300 
7 8 Chris Petty 2009 Barefoot Motors 80.400
8 17 John Crellin TORK 66.500
9 24 Stephen Harper 2009 Brunel X-team 61.300


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's Mission One's Electric Bike video on the race track during testing:

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/06/mission-one/


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I think this race has done/will do big things for the public image of electric motorcycles. It's exciting stuff.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is there any testing of that 150 projected range? That would be stunning if it were true.


----------

